# CAD



## Dave_G (12 May 2005)

Hi,

I'm still quite new to the forum and I have looked to see if anyone has posted a similar question, but with no luck...

Can anyone recommend a CAD programme that is suitable for cabinet makers/wood workers - AND does not cost hundreds of pounds. I am keen to learn to use CAD so that I can mess around with the proportions of pieces.

On the subject of learning about proportions - can anyone advise me on a book or any article that offers advice on the 'rules' of proportion - I vaguely remember there are 'laws/rules' of proportion from my 'O' level woodwork days?

Cheers, Dave


----------



## houtslager (12 May 2005)

turbocad - there are a few other users here, I use v7 as it was free


----------



## wizer (12 May 2005)

Sketch-Up is a brilliant app. Not sure how much it is mind. You can download a free trial.


----------



## Dave_G (12 May 2005)

Thanks folks - will check them both out.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 May 2005)

Hi Dave

Have a look here: -

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hlight=cad

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3621

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... 98&start=0

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hlight=cad

Hope that helps.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## devonwoody (13 May 2005)

There are numerous CAD programs freeware/shareware/ and expensive programs available (use Google) but they all in my opinion have one drawback. Unless you are prepared to spend a lot of time studying and operating these type of program you can soon loose easy operation. The time spent could just as easily be performed on the back of an envelope.


----------



## tim (13 May 2005)

devonwoody":37x9lqev said:


> The time spent could just as easily be performed on the back of an envelope.



DW,

Not sure thats fair or correct! 

True the odd joint can be worked out quickly on the back of an envelope but thats not what CAD is for. 
The way to assess whether CAD is useful for your needs is to compare it to your ability to draw dimensionally correct objects by hand. I use Sketch up and to some extent Autocad to produce scale drawings and 3d representations that can be dimensioned and then assessed by me, shown to customers and the critic panel (my wife and the boys in the pub). I can change the colour, size and shape of individual elements in a drawing and leave everything else untouched. I can print out the drawing and use it as a proper plan and I can view the piece from any angle.

I still have a sketch pad, numerous envelopes and a blackboard in the workshop which all still get healthy use but until I know that I can clearly draw a kitchen or indeed a bedside table to scale on the back of an envelope and use it for a dimension source then I'll stick to learning to use a drawing program.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## devonwoody (13 May 2005)

Tim 

Fair comment.

But 

What did they do before they had computers?????????????

In fact some of the old Victorian & Georgian/Regenty stuff most probably couldn't be produced today, too much time being spent learning how to use software


----------



## tim (13 May 2005)

devonwoody":1ffjyct7 said:


> But
> 
> What did they do before they had computers?????????????
> 
> In fact some of the old Victorian & Georgian/Regenty stuff most probably couldn't be produced today, too much time being spent learning how to use software Embarassed



Are you serious? They had unpaid apprentices, long working hours and more importantly no choice. I can't believe that the craftsmen of old would have not have made the same choices we do. Its got absolutely nothing to do with quality or ability.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## devonwoody (13 May 2005)

AH Tim,

Modern life:

You must be younger than me :roll: :roll: :roll: 

(Mind you I agree I wouldn't want to be an unpaid apprentice) :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (13 May 2005)

Dave

TurboCAD = cheap and superb

Sketchup = not-at-all cheap and good

Solid Edge = fantastic and expensive 


Anhy drawing package will do. I have used CorelDraw quite often for CAD work - it supports dimensioning etc. and is very cheap in Lite form + the easiest fo all to learn


----------



## tim (13 May 2005)

Tony":enrxc0tu said:


> TurboCAD = cheap and superb



Tony, 

Where do you get Turbocad from thats cheap? Every search I've ever done shows it being pretty expensive. Happy to be proved wrong here!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## devonwoody (13 May 2005)

I got Turbocad 8.2 for around £13 from Serif. It was outdated but has an internal manual.


----------



## Anonymous (13 May 2005)

tim":1dy4tyfi said:


> Tony":1dy4tyfi said:
> 
> 
> > TurboCAD = cheap and superb
> ...



Tim

We have loads of posts about this - most people seem to pay about £20 for it from Serif - i would rate it up near AutoCAd for power.

As an aside, I used AutoCAD in industry for years (DOS and then Windows versions up to 14) and would never consider spending my own cash on it with the likes of TurboCAD around.


----------



## DaveL (14 May 2005)

Tim,

Serif sells Turbocad v9 for £20, one off the current newest version. It does everything that I need and is very good value. This sort of thing used to be very common as it gets the software a wider user base in the amateur user field and then when CAD it required at work it tends to be recommended as staff know how to use it and work buy the newest version with all of the bells, whistles and flashing lights :shock: 

It still doesn't make the coffee :shock: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Dave_G (15 May 2005)

Thanks for all the advice - I've taken the plunge and gone for TurboCad v9 I think... all I need now is time to learn the software.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## devonwoody (16 May 2005)

Dave_G":3vvytm01 said:


> Thanks for all the advice - I've taken the plunge and gone for TurboCad v9 I think... all I need now is time to learn the software.
> 
> Cheers, Dave



I would still save the scrap paper though :lol:


----------

